# Did I miss something?



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

What happened to the 'Wriiten off on Boxing Day' guys?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stochman, OP requested it to be removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Understandable I guess Hoggy, there may have been insurance implications, plus the young 'uns might have put out a contract on him


----------

